# Doctrines of Grace



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 10, 2010)

Michael Brown recently went on a rant about Calvinists using the term "doctrines of Grace". he says he is offended by this because this title implied that he does not believe in the grace of God. 

i thought this was interesting and I've never really thought about it. but on the other hand the name does refer to specific doctrines. almost like the name "Reformed" all protestants are reformed in the general sense that they aren't catholics. but they don't get offended that we claim the name Reformed. 

 your thoughts?


----------



## Curt (Apr 10, 2010)

Obviously, someone will be offended or find fault with it, but I've begun using the term "Historic Christianity."


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2010)

Who is Michael Brown?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 10, 2010)

Curt said:


> Obviously, someone will be offended or find fault with it, but I've begun using the term "Historic Christianity."



i like it. 



KMK said:


> Who is Michael Brown?



the host of the line of fire radio program. He debated James White on the issue of Calvinism. i think thats also the name of Michael Horton's pastor (but a different guy).

Dr. Michael Brown vs Rev. Michael Brown


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 10, 2010)

Does a revulsion at the doctrines of grace show just an innocent lack of understanding or a hidden enmity with God? I've heard many arminians say things like "if I knew God was that unfair I couldn't love a God like that." Otherwise they seem real devoted.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've seen some pretty 'devoted' Muslims. Level of devotion is no barometer of true faith. *What* one is devoted to would seem the more indicative factor.


----------

